# Windows CE 5.0 in car dvd player.



## Themadwelshman (Oct 28, 2012)

I have recently bought an in car dvd player with satnav.Usb and Card reader with Bluetooth.

What im asking is.

The operating system installed is Windows CE 5.0 and I was wondering is there a way to install Internet Explorer so i can use a USB Dongle for web access with a bluetooth keyboard maybe ???

How would I go about upgrading the operating system to the latest version?
Do I need to??

And lastly which may upset some but here we go.:hide:

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note. YES ANDROID. Bloody good phone though.
And after doing some investigations I have found in car stereo systems running on an Android system so is it possible to change the operating system from Windows to Android for seemless sync with my phone.

Now that would be cool.

Anyone out there able to help. Many thanks in Advance. 
TONY


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The radio/DVD player you didn't say the make of? Your gonna have to contact both them(phone also) see if they can offer you any support as I've never used that setup so cant offer support for them..............................

Samsung site
Interactive Smart TV with Face Recognition | Samsung


----------

